# VIDEO OF BERSA 9mm HC STRESS TEST!!!



## trailblazer (Feb 10, 2010)

found this on bersachat.com.

http://www.bersachat.com/forums/showthread.php/3282-Bersa-Handgun-Stress-Test

thought you all would find it interesting.

TB


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

where's the video?


----------



## trailblazer (Feb 10, 2010)

Gunners_Mate said:


> where's the video?


 i can't believe i did that. there it is.

thanx GM,
Tb


----------

